# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  دیگه مغزم کار نمی کنه

## hackbook

اصلا نمی تونم درس یخونم همش وقت گذرونی می کنم وقتی هم کتابو باز میکنم بجز خمیازه کار دیگه ای بلد نیستم. صبح تا شب خوابم میاد حوصله هیچ کاری رو ندارم. تراز قلمچی هم 4500

ایا من بیمارم؟

----------


## hamed70t

> اصلا نمی تونم درس یخونم همش وقت گذرونی می کنم وقتی هم کتابو باز میکنم بجز خمیازه کار دیگه ای بلد نیستم. صبح تا شب خوابم میاد حوصله هیچ کاری رو ندارم. تراز قلمچی هم 4500
> 
> ایا من بیمارم؟


آیا تو بیماری ؟؟ مطمئنا نه ؛ برنامه ریزی داری ؟

----------


## presents

برای خواب زیاد پیش یه دکتر برو چک آپ کامل بشی 
ولی تصمیم بگیر ! میشه !

----------


## hackbook

خوب وقتی قلمچی میرم یعنی برنامه دارم ولی 2 تا مشکل وجود داره یکی این که چون مدرسه ما غیر انتفاعی هست بعضی معلما وقت نمی کنن تو ساعات عادی بیان  و تا ساعت 2.5 مجبوریم تو مدرسه بمونیم مثلا یکشنبه ها دو زنگ ریاضی شیمی فیزیک . خودتون فک کنید بعد از مدرسه ادم میشه مثل یه مرده متحرک فقط میام یه ذره ناهار میخورنم میکپم. بقیه 3 روز هم تقریبا همینجوره فقط سه روز اخر هفته رو بیکار هستم که اونم تو کلاس کنکور به هدر میره حاسب کنید نبودن وقت کافی یه طرف کسل بودن و خسته بودن من هم یه طرف. تابستون خیلی انگیزم بالا بود خوب میخوندم ولی از وقتی که مدرسه اومده درس کلا به کنار. اونجور که من حساب میکنم اگه بخام رو کتابو وا کنم قبل از عید اصلا نمیشه. در ضمن هدف من هم اوردن رتبه 10000 تا 15000  هست برای علوم تربیتی یا پرستاری به نظرتون اگه بعد از عید بخونم میتونم این رتبه کسب کنم؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

اگه کلاسای کنکور مفید نیست نرو.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اگه بعضی کلاسای مدرست چرته و وقتت میگیره بپیچونش.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

علت اینکه تا میخوای درس بخونی خمیازت میکشه این هست که حوصله درس نداری و مجبوری میخوای بخونی. باید با عشق و علاقه خوند درس ها رو. مثلاً زیست و شیمی و زبان ... خیلی شیرینن  :Yahoo (15): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

هدفتون هم بهتر کنید. این چه هدفیه دیگه؟ (جدی میگم)

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اگه کلاسای کنکور مفید نیست نرو.

اگه بعضی کلاسای مدرست چرته و وقتت میگیره بپیچونش.


*اینارو گفتم به شرطی که خودت بخونیا.

----------


## hackbook

اره به فکرم افتاده کلاس کنکوره تعطیل کنم حالا تو ولیش کن هدف منو با این وقت کم ( حدود 6 ماه) دیگه برای هدف های بزرگ فرصت نیست خصوصا برای من که ادم تنبلی هستم. حالا تو به من اینو بگو اگه من بعد عید جدی بخونم این رتبه ها رو میارم؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

چرا بعد از عید؟ از همین الآن شروع کن. هی نگو تنبلم ...  :Yahoo (114):  مغز انسان کار میکنه خوبم کار میکنه! پس خودتو گول نزن. از همین الآن شروع کن.

----------


## SonaMi

رتبه ای که مد نظرته بدست آوردنش خیلی سخت نیست . جست و جو کن ببین چه درصد هایی  رو لازم داری واسش ، بعدش مطابق اون درصد ها بخشهایی از درس هارو بخون که فقط میشه به درصد دلخواهت برسی . 

دیگه این جوری لازم نیست این همه کلاس و کتاب و این چیزا رو بخونی ، روی بدست آوردن همون درصدها تمرکز کن .

به هیچ وجه هم درسا رو نزار واسه بعد از عید ، چون اگه الان نخونی قطعا تا موقع عید یه کارایی میکنی که بعد از ترک اون کارا واقعا دشواره ...

----------


## Hanie76

منم همین مشکل شما رو دارم ترازمم ی کم بالاتر از شماست اصلا هدفمو گم کردم نمیدونم چی میخوام هر روزم تقریبا تو مدرسه امتحان داریم و واقعا نمیتونم برنامه قلمچی رو برسونم رفتم به مشاور مدرسمون گفتم چیکار کنم میگه عب نداره فوقش ی سال پشت می مونی واقعا خیلی قانع شدم کلی انگیزه گرفتم :Yahoo (114):  مدرسه رو هم نمیتونم بپیچونم چندتا از دوستان بعضی وقتا نمیومدن مدرسه گفتن اگه نیاین اخراجین اونام کلا رفتن از مدرسه کلاسمون رفته رفته تعدادش داره کم میشه اینم ی استرس بهمون میده که نگو :Yahoo (17):  ولی مامانم میگه تو تلاشتو بکن بقیشو بسپر به خدا ولی واقعا سخته تمرکز داشته باشم اصلا نمیتونم دقیق بخونم هی میگم اگه نرسم اگه موفق نشم؟؟!!!!

----------


## hackbook

مثل اینکه تنها نیستم ادمهای زیادی مثل من مغزشون کار نمیکنه. اره منم فکر پشت کنکور موندم. کاش حرفه دبیرمونو گوش میکردم که می گفت اگه نمی خوایین پشت بمونین یا باید شبا نخوابین با از سال دوم برای کنکور شروع کنین که درسا رو برسونین. ولی واقعا بعضی مدرسه ها مثل مدرسه ما خیلی سخت گیری میکنن و اذیت میدن اصلا وضعیت کنکوری ها رو درک نمی کنن. ولی پشت کنکور موندن هم دردسر های خودشو داره ادم باید خیلی ارادش قوی باشه تا بتونه محیط یکنواخت خونه رو تحمل کنه. اونطوری که میگن 90 درصد پشتی ها موفق نمیشن

----------


## Am7r

حتما بعد روحانی ات رو تقویت نکردی
نماز ، قرآن

----------


## zibamehr1376

من با Am7r موافقم واقعا باید با خدار ابطه خوبی داشته باشی و ازش کمک بخوای تا بهت بهترین راه رو نشون بده ... به رتبه 1 فکر کن تا رتبه 100 بیاری هیچ وقت نگو رتبه پایین میخام خودتو بالا تصور کن

----------


## parastoo17

اینجا جمع شدم پالس منفی هم به خودتون میدین هم ملت
همین اشتباه ها چهارسال زندگی منو ازم گرفت وقتی به خودم اومدم که از رشته ای که کارش حی و حاضره انصراف بدم اومدم سروقت درسم
میدونم یه چیزایی رو از دست میدم اما بالاخره به چیزی که میخوام میرسم
خودتونو شکنجه نکنین از کسایی که بیی انگیزتون میکنن کلا دوری کنین حتی شده از خودتون..
همین فردا برین پیش یه روانشناس نه مشاورا...
ببینین کحای کلاف سردرگمین وگرنه میشین منی که با معدل 19/46 و هزار جور رتبه علمی استانی و کشوری چهار سال دیر پی ارزوهام رفتم اونم فقط چون سرگرم چیزیایی شدم که بیانگیزه ترم کرد...
یه روانشناس خیلی کمکتون میکنه اگه با این وضع پشت کنکور بشینین افتضاح میشین
من تو کنکور فقط بخ مدد پایه قویم رتبه آوردم
بچه ها برین ببینین کجای زندگیتونین این خیلی مهمه

----------


## hackbook

میدونید چیه کلا دنیا اینجوریه بعضیا باید باید خوشبخت باشن بعضیا مثل من بدبخت که کلا شانس چرا باید کسی که من از اون هیچی کم ندارم بتونه یه تست ریاضی یا فیزیک رو تو یه چشم به هم زدن حل کنه روزی با پنج یاعت درس خوندن راحت رتبه سه رقمی بیاره بعد بیاد بگه بچه ها فقط تلاش اخه یکی نیست بگه کپی اوقلی من که از صبح تا شب خودمو میکشم یه ذره تو مغزم نمیره مگه با تلاش الکی چیزی حل میشه کنکور به ای کیو هم بستگی داره اخه چرا نباید مغر من کاره نکنه اخه چرا کسی که اصلا از دوران ابتدایی هیچی تو کتش نمیرفته مفت مفت درس خونده راحت تو دبیرستان نمونه قبول شده یا اونایی با پارتی رفتن اونجا باباشون معلم بوده یا یه عده روستایی بی سواد با سهمیه روستایی اسمشو گذاشتن مدرسه نمونه اخه چرا وقتی من نمونه ذخیره دراومدم منو برنداشتن مگه از اون شله شولا چی کم داشتم  طرف حتی یه ضرب تقسیم ساده بلد نیست با یه سهمیه جانبازی یا شاهد تو دانشگاهی حداقل پزشکی نباشه رشته پیراپزشکی مفت مفت تحصیل کنه واون پول حرومو نوش جونش کنه . میشن پرستار میزنن  بچه مردمو میکشن یه جوری هم می پوشونن که انگار نه انگار بله بعضیا اینجوری به جامعه خدمت میکنن اره اینجا ایران است بعضیا مثل من توسری خور بدبخت که فقط نگاه میکنن که یکی حقشونو میخوره صداشون در نمباد اگه هم دربیاد له جرم کافر و ضد نظام بودن اعدامش میکنن.

----------


## Dynamic

> میدونید چیه کلا دنیا اینجوریه بعضیا باید باید خوشبخت باشن بعضیا مثل من بدبخت که کلا شانس چرا باید کسی که من از اون هیچی کم ندارم بتونه یه تست ریاضی یا فیزیک رو تو یه چشم به هم زدن حل کنه روزی با پنج یاعت درس خوندن راحت رتبه سه رقمی بیاره بعد بیاد بگه بچه ها فقط تلاش اخه یکی نیست بگه کپی اوقلی من که از صبح تا شب خودمو میکشم یه ذره تو مغزم نمیره مگه با تلاش الکی چیزی حل میشه کنکور به ای کیو هم بستگی داره اخه چرا نباید مغر من کاره نکنه اخه چرا کسی که اصلا از دوران ابتدایی هیچی تو کتش نمیرفته مفت مفت درس خونده راحت تو دبیرستان نمونه قبول شده یا اونایی با پارتی رفتن اونجا باباشون معلم بوده یا یه عده روستایی بی سواد با سهمیه روستایی اسمشو گذاشتن مدرسه نمونه اخه چرا وقتی من نمونه ذخیره دراومدم منو برنداشتن مگه از اون شله شولا چی کم داشتم  طرف حتی یه ضرب تقسیم ساده بلد نیست با یه سهمیه جانبازی یا شاهد تو دانشگاهی حداقل پزشکی نباشه رشته پیراپزشکی مفت مفت تحصیل کنه واون پول حرومو نوش جونش کنه . میشن پرستار میزنن  بچه مردمو میکشن یه جوری هم می پوشونن که انگار نه انگار بله بعضیا اینجوری به جامعه خدمت میکنن اره اینجا ایران است بعضیا مثل من توسری خور بدبخت که فقط نگاه میکنن که یکی حقشونو میخوره صداشون در نمباد اگه هم دربیاد له جرم کافر و ضد نظام بودن اعدامش میکنن.


استعداد خودتو کشف کن . ممکنه بعضیا توی بعضی دروس استعداد نداشته باشن توی دروس دیگه داشته باشن که حتما دارن! فقط پیداش کن ببین تو چه کاری علاقه داری شک نکن توی همون قوی هستی!
توهین هم نکن به کس اون روستایی که اینجور در بارش میگی زحمت میکشه 10 سال دیگه 50 تا شهری رو نوکر خودش هم حساب نمیکنه! آدم نشونت بدم باباش کارگره!!! الان 4 میلیارد توی تهران فقط داده خونه! همه دنیا هم میشناسنش اینقدر شخصیت بزرگی داره! هیچ پارتی و پولی هم نداشت! فقط زحمت کشید و مقاومت کرد. 
شما داری تنبلی خودتو گردن دیگران میندازی! خمیازه کشیدنت ون هم لابد ربط به روستایی ها و  جانبازا و .... داره. اشتباهات و .... خودتو قبول کن و بشناس تصمیم به رفعشون بگیر
*اگر یک فلج مادر زاد در یک مسابقه دو صد متر نفر اول نشود هیچ کسی مقصر نیست غیر از خود او :ژان پل سارتر:*

----------


## helix

> میدونید چیه کلا دنیا اینجوریه بعضیا باید باید خوشبخت باشن بعضیا مثل من بدبخت که کلا شانس چرا باید کسی که من از اون هیچی کم ندارم بتونه یه تست ریاضی یا فیزیک رو تو یه چشم به هم زدن حل کنه روزی با پنج یاعت درس خوندن راحت رتبه سه رقمی بیاره بعد بیاد بگه بچه ها فقط تلاش اخه یکی نیست بگه کپی اوقلی من که از صبح تا شب خودمو میکشم یه ذره تو مغزم نمیره مگه با تلاش الکی چیزی حل میشه کنکور به ای کیو هم بستگی داره اخه چرا نباید مغر من کاره نکنه اخه چرا کسی که اصلا از دوران ابتدایی هیچی تو کتش نمیرفته مفت مفت درس خونده راحت تو دبیرستان نمونه قبول شده یا اونایی با پارتی رفتن اونجا باباشون معلم بوده یا یه عده روستایی بی سواد با سهمیه روستایی اسمشو گذاشتن مدرسه نمونه اخه چرا وقتی من نمونه ذخیره دراومدم منو برنداشتن مگه از اون شله شولا چی کم داشتم  طرف حتی یه ضرب تقسیم ساده بلد نیست با یه سهمیه جانبازی یا شاهد تو دانشگاهی حداقل پزشکی نباشه رشته پیراپزشکی مفت مفت تحصیل کنه واون پول حرومو نوش جونش کنه . میشن پرستار میزنن  بچه مردمو میکشن یه جوری هم می پوشونن که انگار نه انگار بله بعضیا اینجوری به جامعه خدمت میکنن اره اینجا ایران است بعضیا مثل من توسری خور بدبخت که فقط نگاه میکنن که یکی حقشونو میخوره صداشون در نمباد اگه هم دربیاد له جرم کافر و ضد نظام بودن اعدامش میکنن.


منظورم شما نیستی
اما روی صحبتم با ادماییه که مثله شما فکر میکنه
اولا تو  ایران شانس برای زندگگیه خوب معنا نداره.... اصن کلا اگه بری سمتش میاد سمتت...اره تلاش کن...شما خودت نمیخوای واگرنه راه برای رسیدن زیاده...
درس که میخونی فکرت جای دیگست...شک نکن...
یه سوال میپرسم :از نظرشما ریاضی درسیه که روخونی کنی؟؟ خیلیا دیدم رو خونی کردن...خودمم جزوشون بودم اما 2سال اخر دبیرستان جز بالاترین نمره های کلاسم بودم(جز اون50%بودم که ریاضی پیش رو قبول شدن اونم با18.75)میدونی چرا؟؟؟چون تو ریاضی توی فیزیک توی شیمی باید حل کنی هر چی باطله ی بیشتر داشته باشی موفق تری...

اما خواهشا عامل عدم موفقیتتون رو به اون20% بچه ها نچسبونید....من خودم سهمیه ندارم اما تو شاهد درس خوندم دیدم بچه شاهدی که2 درسو افتاد و اخراجش نکردن و دیدم چه کسایی که معدلشون زیر17 بود کردنشون بیرون...اما این باعث نشد کم بیاریم
بخون نمیشی تو سری خور...بازیگوشی نکن...دمه فرافکنی نباش...
بخوای میشه...نخوای هم نمیشه...
منم پارسال مثله تو فکر کردم..ابان کم اوردم گفتم یه سال میشینم...چرا؟؟گفتم طرف سهمیه داره...طرف محاسباتش قوی تره طرف فلانه طرف بیساره(ختی پارسال یادمه نمیتونستم اهنگ شاد گوش کنم صمیمی ترین دوستام شدن اهنگ غمیگن و هندزفری اما امسال اهنگای غمگین رو اعصابمه) اصن مهم ترین دلیل طرف از تابستون خونده ...میتونستم با رتبم برم یه رشته ی خوب اما برای چیزی که میخواستم نمی اوردم..اما اگه ابان میگفتم امسال باید قبول شم مگه من چی کم دارم الان دانشجویه دندون بودم


*بچه ها یه لیوان اب دو نیمه داره خواهشا نیمه ی خالی رو هم ببینید ... اگه از زندگی خوشتون بیاد اونم روی خوش نشونتون میده*

----------


## Purple NarSiS

> منم همین مشکل شما رو دارم ترازمم ی کم بالاتر از شماست اصلا هدفمو گم کردم نمیدونم چی میخوام هر روزم تقریبا تو مدرسه امتحان داریم و واقعا نمیتونم برنامه قلمچی رو برسونم رفتم به مشاور مدرسمون گفتم چیکار کنم میگه عب نداره فوقش ی سال پشت می مونی واقعا خیلی قانع شدم کلی انگیزه گرفتم مدرسه رو هم نمیتونم بپیچونم چندتا از دوستان بعضی وقتا نمیومدن مدرسه گفتن اگه نیاین اخراجین اونام کلا رفتن از مدرسه کلاسمون رفته رفته تعدادش داره کم میشه اینم ی استرس بهمون میده که نگو ولی مامانم میگه تو تلاشتو بکن بقیشو بسپر به خدا ولی واقعا سخته تمرکز داشته باشم اصلا نمیتونم دقیق بخونم هی میگم اگه نرسم اگه موفق نشم؟؟!!!!


راه حل شما اینه که امتحانای مدرستو که میخونی خوب بخونی و با هدف کنکور بخونی. اول برای تشریحی بخون بعد وقتی که مطالب رو خوب متوجه شده باشی مطمئنا میتونی تستشون رو هم بزنی. اینجوری با یه تیر دو نشون زدی. اینقدر هم به خودت استرس وارد نکن.

----------

